# GRF Meetup in Toronto (GTA)



## Chelseanr

Good luck in your hunt for other GRF members to play with ;D


----------



## 2Retrievers222

There has been 6 meets for Ontario so far(pictures), check out link. You could also pm members from last meets.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/search.php?searchid=1571968


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I think there have been several meet ups in your area in the past. Good luck.


----------



## esSJay

Yep we've had a number of meets in the past in Ontario! We've had meets at several places - all outdoor, including dog parks and conservation areas/provincial parks and the best places we've liked have been Claireville Conservation Area (free and on the South East side of Brampton) and Bronte Park in Oakville ($12 for a day pass/vehicle).
Claireville has a fire pit which worked out perfectly for the humans at the meet to keep warm! Most of the pics I take of Molson have been there, so if you have a look through them, you will see the big empty field there which is perfect for letting the dogs run and play. 

I don't think that renting an indoor facility would work too well, only because peoples' plans change at the last minute and people don't show up, etc. and it would likely end up pretty expensive for those that do show.

I will definitely try to make it to the meet, but since Molson is getting neutered in February I probably won't bring him until around March or April once I see if his hormones have settled down!! I would probably bring my parents' GR, Skoker at least though!


----------



## 2Retrievers222

I,m in for outdoors. I will take dogs for a 2-3 hour walk before to burn excess energy. Tired dogs are better behaved dogs.


----------



## 2Retrievers222

Someone should give Mads mom a ring


----------



## Jamm

Im no longer in TO :'( BUT if i know a date i might (probably) would love to come anyway  I come to Toronto every couple of months as it is (im down next month for some fun with friends.. no Joey) But id love to meet and see familiar faces!


----------



## 2Retrievers222

If you guys choose Claireville there are signs that say no parking where we parked last time. There is another parking lot east, dont know if we can park there


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I'm down for a meet. Tucker hasn't really met any other Goldens except his brother, and a Golden named Ozzy I babysat a couple times. 

He's never been to a dog park, is it fenced in? Because I don't really trust him to come back LOL. He has a lot of ear problems and if he gets too far he doesn't even notice me yelling at him :doh:

I usually have to chase him down or wait until he sees me and then crouch down with open arms and he comes running back at full speed.


----------



## Jamm

GoldenLover84 said:


> I'm down for a meet. Tucker hasn't really met any other Goldens except his brother, and a Golden named Ozzy I babysat a couple times.
> 
> He's never been to a dog park, is it fenced in? Because I don't really trust him to come back LOL. He has a lot of ear problems and if he gets too far he doesn't even notice me yelling at him :doh:
> 
> I usually have to chase him down or wait until he sees me and then crouch down with open arms and he comes running back at full speed.


If its going to be at clairview (i think thats the one we went to, right steph?) There is no fence, its more like a trial that has openings and giant fields that we just let the dogs free on. When steph, leanne (magic of Macy's mom) and I met up on halloween weekend, the dogs were all to busy with each other to really run off!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Oh okay. Well ya, maybe if all the other dogs are playing and come back to their owners, chances are he'll follow. I just don't wanna lose my boy. LOL It's like my biggest fear.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum

I too would love to attend. I would likely just bring Katie as Paddy can be a bit of a bugger at times. My preference would definitely be more for an outdoor setting as I think it would just be more fun for the doggies (all the great smells, etc.) I know there have been meet-ups in the past, prior to my joining the forum - so I would just defer to others for location.

I will keep an eye on this thread to see if any dates firm up!!

thanks for making the suggestion!

Kim


----------



## wenryder

great to hear all of the response! I tried the link above for previous meets - it didn't work for me.

Claireville sounds like a great place! It seems close enough and accesible from the 401/427 so that is great. Plus since you have been there, you know what it's like.

I was considering the weather outside right now (frozen snow, rather than soft and nice snow) so maybe in March would be best. Would a weekend day either morning/early afternoon work well? Sat or Sun? I was looking at either March 5/6 or March 12/13. Let me know what you think.

Obie has only met a handful of other goldens and got along with them so well. He's still a pup, of course, but in March he will be 7 months old, and a better size to play with.


----------



## esSJay

As of right now, I think we are free both of those weekends. I think our meets in the past have been around 10 or 11am, to give some people traveling an hour or two some time to get there without waking up before the sun is out. Saturday is usually better for us but Sundays work also. 

Here are some photo threads from meets 4 & 5, both at Claireville.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ures/73615-ontario-meet-5-picture-thread.html 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../69200-pictures-ontario-meet-4-lots-them.html


----------



## 2Retrievers222

Heres pictures from Miller park, meet #2 from mm03gn

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-pt-2-miller-ave-dog-park-picture-thread.html

Bronte

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-meet-up-7-26-09-important-information-7.html


----------



## Jamm

Would you think having Joey intact at 11 months old would/will be a problem??


----------



## 2Retrievers222

Jamm said:


> Would you think having Joey intact at 11 months old would/will be a problem??


Not all dogs produce high levels of testosterone, how is he around other unfixed dogs or male dogs. Its a smell dogs detect


----------



## Jamm

Joey is really submissive to other dogs, and around other un altered dogs he just wants to play haha


----------



## 2Retrievers222

Logan wears a muzzle so no chances of anything happening. Unless he sits on Joey at 128lbs. Logan used to get attacked at that age. He is getting better now out on trail. Dog parks was the problem. Fenced in area.


----------



## LincolnsMom

You can count Linc and I in! I think indoor would be nice


----------



## Jamm

When i come to Toronto the pet friendly hotel is like 10mins from clairview so its perfect  And when Steph, Leanne and i went last time there were soo many other dogs.


----------



## wenryder

Great! This is sounding very promising!
I propose Saturday, March 12th around 11am. Claireville sounds like the best place, and if it's cold we'll have a fire!
Thoughts?


----------



## Jamm

I think the purina national is that weekend! Joey and I are in


----------



## tobysmommy

Woot! Thank you, Wendy, for organizing this, and to esSJay for the pictures of the last meet; and thank you 2Retrievers222 for the link as well (unfortunately it doesn't work).
That looks like fantastic fun, so count me in unless Toby has figured out he's a boy by then. What I mean is that I canceled his neuter because so far he has no idea he's male. If he starts to clue in by March and gets ornery, I might not be able to bring him, but let's hope that doesn't happen. Looking forward to it!


----------



## PB&J

We're in too! We'll bring both Lily and Lexi (can Lexi be an honorary golden for the day?). Can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## esSJay

Whoo hoo! looking forward to the meet, sounds like it should be a great crowd as usual! 

Becky, of course Lexi can be an honourary goldie, just like Scout the Havanese is  I can't wait to meet her!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Can't wait to finally meet you guys! I was so far away before! I wish I could bring Reece but I still don't trust her 100%. It took a lot of training to get her to play nice with a few dogs but having THAT many dogs I think would overwhelm her. (See, I'm a responsible pit owner LOL).

Tucker will LOVE bouncing around with everyone.


----------



## mm03gn

March 12th at 11am works for us!! We will be there - it's in my planner


----------



## Luci

We'll be there too


----------



## Mad's Mom

I haven't logged on in ages, but was very glad to find this thread.

March 12th, 11 am at Clairvill works for Maddie and I so, we'll be there.

Thanks Wendy for organizing, this. Looking forward to seeing everyone again, and meeting new people and Goldens.

Cindy and Mad


----------



## MyJaxson

Were in... Jaxson goes in for his snip on the 16th of feb so as long as all is well and he is healthy we will be there. Jaxson misses all his friends...


----------



## wenryder

This is great! I'm happy to see so many members who are interested in coming!!!

I almost wish it was sooner, but with those temperatures, it's way too cold. Obie had a shiver at the end of our walk this morning. And my legs took an hour to thaw out.


----------



## PB&J

Yay Cindy and Mad! I'd been wondering where you'd been! Looking forward to seeing everyone again...and meeting new friends too! (and wenryder I'm with you...looking forward to seeing everyone in warmer temperatures!)


----------



## Jamm

Im planning on scheduling a bath appt at petsmart right after this meet because there is no way Joey is gunna be allowed at the hotel after being all dirty from playing! haha Im super excited though


----------



## esSJay

Lol Jam! The closest petsmart I think is at Airport & Queen Street. It's where Molson goes, they're pretty good!


----------



## The Magic of Macy

Can't believe I never noticed this thread before! I have been waiting for this! LoL! Since before I even had Macy, I saw stephs pics of the last meet, and was like COOOL!!!!!!!! When I have a dog, I wanna do THATttttttt! 
SO definately We will be there (macy and I.. husband is busy that day, oh well!)
Looking forward to seeing everyone and alll the beautiful doggies!! 

PS.. jamm, the bath idea is a GREAT idea! lol I think I'll do the same hahaha


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Tucker and I will be there if I'm not working.

I will probably trust him and let him off leash, as long as you guys promise if he runs off you'll stick around to catch him LOL.


----------



## esSJay

It's gonna be a great turn out, I'm looking forward to seeing the regular gang and meeting all of the new members and pups too.


----------



## shortcake23

I really wish I lived closer to all of you guys!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Take a vacation!!! lol


----------



## shortcake23

I wish I could take a vacation, but I can't for the next couple months at least! Too many of my co-workers will be gone for March break and around that time... 

So it's on Saturday March 12th???


----------



## shortcake23

Jamm said:


> Im planning on scheduling a bath appt at petsmart right after this meet because there is no way Joey is gunna be allowed at the hotel after being all dirty from playing! haha Im super excited though


Our doggies still haven't gone on their play date!


----------



## Jamm

shortcake23 said:


> I really wish I lived closer to all of you guys!!!


Hey you could still come  Im going down!! Bought Joey a portable crate for the hotel last night !


----------



## Jamm

shortcake23 said:


> Our doggies still haven't gone on their play date!


I knoww  We suck at planning! You should try to see if you could do the drive though! And if not we will have our play date


----------



## shortcake23

Jamm said:


> Hey you could still come  Im going down!! Bought Joey a portable crate for the hotel last night !


Yeah, wish we could, but money's tight at the moment. So we couldn't stay overnight... and gas is freaking expensive lately (we have a Jeep)! :uhoh:

We'll try for one in the Spring/Summer.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

shortcake23 said:


> Yeah, wish we could, but money's tight at the moment. So we couldn't stay overnight... and gas is freaking expensive lately (we have a Jeep)! :uhoh:
> 
> We'll try for one in the Spring/Summer.


Tucker wants to meet his sister! :wavey:


----------



## zephyr

Just saw this; um wow I've really missed a bunch of threads lately LOL

Oscar & I are totally in! Though, fair warning, I'm sure he will sit in another mud puddle almost immediately  Can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## Luci

Luci said:


> We'll be there too


We may have to work this weekend, but won't know until March. Hopefully we'll still be able to come.


----------



## esSJay

Luci said:


> We may have to work this weekend, but won't know until March. Hopefully we'll still be able to come.


:crossfing:crossfing Hope you can both still make it!




Molson created a facebook event for the meet incase there are other friendly goldens who aren't GRF members and want to come. Hopefully this link works: Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I RSVP'd  I know I haven't met any of you guys yet, but I hope I too can become good friends!


----------



## Itz_Lori

Is there any meets north of Toronto? (I know, middle of nowhere, but I thought I would ask) I live about 2 hours north.


----------



## esSJay

Itz_Lori said:


> Is there any meets north of Toronto? (I know, middle of nowhere, but I thought I would ask) I live about 2 hours north.


We haven't ventured very far north but there are a couple of members who live north of the city so you could always try organizing one!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I'm from Peterborough, if you're around there at all maybe someday we could arrange something ????? I go there on weekends usually.


----------



## Itz_Lori

Not really close to Peterborough either. We're close to Lake Huron, a bit south of Owen Sound.


----------



## wenryder

I'll be out in Blyth this summer (near Goderich) perhaps we could arrange something then? Find a good mid-point?


----------



## tobysmommy

I spend a lot of time in Tobermory summer and winter. Maybe all three of us can meet up somewhere like Port Elgin?


----------



## The Magic of Macy

im in collingwood


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Ohh...maybe we will come!


----------



## Itz_Lori

That would be fun. I think there is a dog park in Port Elgin.


----------



## wenryder

Great - we'll set that up for sometime in May, perhaps?


----------



## goldenboy2010

I wish I could make the Toronto meet on March 12th but that is a busy weekend for us so probably not! Next time! Can someone please post pictures of the meet? Would love to see all the dogs together.


----------



## esSJay

goldenboy2010 said:


> I wish I could make the Toronto meet on March 12th but that is a busy weekend for us so probably not! Next time! Can someone please post pictures of the meet? Would love to see all the dogs together.


You're preaching to the choir - there will absolutely be a TON of pics posted afterwards!!!    


Sorry to hear you can't make it - we'll keep you posted on the next one.

Have you joined our Ontario group yet? Link: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/groups/40-ontario-social-group.html


----------



## goldenboy2010

Had no idea there was a group. I'm in!


----------



## esSJay

goldenboy2010 said:


> Had no idea there was a group. I'm in!


It hasn't been too active so far but at least if the Ontario members join it, we can do our best to message people and get their attention about meets and events if they haven't been active on the forum for a while.


----------



## 2Retrievers222

Have you guys decided which parking lot to use. Last parking lot we used has signs all over, no parking. Unless people ignore them there. I,m going to put sign up at Burlington dog park and Kerns cliff park.


----------



## 2Retrievers222

Heres the area where meet takes place. top of map


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

We are in! I am going to see if Fin's sister and owners can come too, just as it would be awesome for her. See if I have another Golden owner friend who would want to tag along too!

Fin isn't fixed -we have had a few minor issues, but it's all been surrounding the ball (when retrieving and when other dogs steal his ball, lol). We won't be bringing his, however we think Fin is a little "breedist" and knows other Goldens are cool and doesn't have issues? If he's bad I will be mortified and get his butt on leash.


----------



## wenryder

I hope it's warm for this meet up - and I'm glad there is a fire pit!!!

Also, remember to bring towels and blankets to save the backseats of your cars from muddy underbellies and paws!

Also, a quick question about the map - so we park in the "new" area and then walk the path/road to the meetup??


----------



## esSJay

> Fin isn't fixed -we have had a few minor issues, but it's all been surrounding the ball (when retrieving and when other dogs steal his ball, lol). We won't be bringing his, however we think Fin is a little "breedist" and knows other Goldens are cool and doesn't have issues? If he's bad I will be mortified and get his butt on leash.


It's happened a few times where we've had to take toys away but for the most part all the goldies are pretty good at sharing.

I don't think it's really fair to put dogs on leash and leave them surrounded by a ton of dogs who are all off-leash, but if anyone finds that their dog needs a "time out", there are lots of trails through the park that make for a good little walk!  

The parking lot is _directly_ where you turn into the park from Hwy 50 and then you follow the path sticking to the right. It's about a 20 minute walk to get to the place where the football field/poles are. 



I'm a little sad that the meet starts right at the same time as the Goldens go into the ring at the Purina National just down the road at Derry & Airport Road!  

No chance that anyone wants to move the meet to the Sunday, eh?


----------



## wenryder

I'd be good for Sunday too? Either one works for me. =)


----------



## Ninde'Gold

wenryder said:


> I hope it's warm for this meet up - and I'm glad there is a fire pit!!!
> 
> Also, remember to bring towels and blankets to save the backseats of your cars from muddy underbellies and paws!
> 
> Also, a quick question about the map - so we park in the "new" area and then walk the path/road to the meetup??


That was a lesson from today, wasn't it :doh:

All the mud melted off Tucker in the car, it was a gross mess LOL.


----------



## Jamm

I can't do sunday, thats when I would be driving back to Ottawa


----------



## wenryder

GoldenLover84 said:


> That was a lesson from today, wasn't it :doh:
> 
> All the mud melted off Tucker in the car, it was a gross mess LOL.


YES! Yes it was... =) It was VERY muddy today. Obie went right into the bathrub when we got home.


----------



## The Magic of Macy

I can't do SUnday either  But that sure would be cool to see the show!


----------



## esSJay

How about if we moved the meet to 1pm on Saturday?? Is that too late?


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I am good with anytime, just let me know and we're there!


----------



## Mad's Mom

1pm on Saturday would be fine for Mad and I.


----------



## The Magic of Macy

yah 1 pm works for me! 
steph i want to go to that show toooooo~


----------



## wenryder

1pm works great!
Is the show free to attend? Can you bring your dog?


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I'm still waiting to see if I have to work or not... most likely 

I'm one of the few people who said I could work weekends so naturally they just put me in there every weekend anyway... no life for me! lol


----------



## esSJay

Yes the show is free, and you're not technically supposed to take your dogs unless they are in the show itself... if your dog is really well behaved you _may_ be able to get away with it... 

Hopefully 1pm is good for others too!


----------



## Luci

Hey Stephy (and everyone else )

Work is offering the OT that weekend so we'll be taking advantage of that. Which sucks because we really wanted to go, but at least the $$ is good!

We're so in for the next one!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Just as I figured, I'm working 8-4 on Saturday. 

Tucker and I will have to meet you guys some other time!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Well, by some miraculous fate, the schedule got changed and I now have Friday and Saturday off! 

So it looks like Mr. Woo and I can come after all


----------



## mm03gn

Saturday at 1 works for us too! My friend Allison will be coming with her Westie again


----------



## PB&J

Saturday at 1 works for us too!


----------



## wenryder

Yay! Only 1 week away! I am excited to meet all of you guys and your doggies!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

wenryder said:


> Yay! Only 1 week away! I am excited to meet all of you guys and your doggies!


Is there any chance I can borrow your blanket until after this meet? LOL.

I apparently didn't pack any old blankets when we moved here! (or at least I can't find 'em!)


----------



## wenryder

GoldenLover84 said:


> Is there any chance I can borrow your blanket until after this meet? LOL.
> 
> I apparently didn't pack any old blankets when we moved here! (or at least I can't find 'em!)



Yes! Of course you can!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Awesome, thanks! 

Maybe sometime the week after the meet we can meet up at the dog park if it's nice! If we just stick to the outside where the grass is maybe it won't be so bad LOL.


----------



## Jamm

I keep tellin Joe bro hes gunna meet some new friends and see some of his long time old friends again! He just looks at me like im going to give him a treat.. but im sure he knows  I plan to leave Ottawa around 8AM.. maybe 830.. haha.


----------



## esSJay

Yay! Molson's getting so excited. We didn't take him anywhere this weekend due to the weather so he is going to have extra energy to burn!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I warn you all now, Tucker will most likely be more interested in making sure all the humans love him. 

Took him to the dog part with Wendy last week and he didn't seem too interested in playing with anyone, he just wanted love from all the people. Which is typical of my dog. LOL.


----------



## PB&J

Lily's the same way. We're just in from our local dog park and Lily sat on every single person's feet while Lexi tore around after a Sheltie. Tucker and Lily can keep our feet warm! 




GoldenLover84 said:


> I warn you all now, Tucker will most likely be more interested in making sure all the humans love him.
> 
> Took him to the dog part with Wendy last week and he didn't seem too interested in playing with anyone, he just wanted love from all the people. Which is typical of my dog. LOL.


----------



## esSJay

PB&J said:


> Lily's the same way. We're just in from our local dog park and Lily sat on every single person's feet while Lexi tore around after a Sheltie. Tucker and Lily can keep our feet warm!


Don't forget Burgundy too!


----------



## wenryder

GoldenLover84 said:


> I warn you all now, Tucker will most likely be more interested in making sure all the humans love him.
> 
> Took him to the dog part with Wendy last week and he didn't seem too interested in playing with anyone, he just wanted love from all the people. Which is typical of my dog. LOL.



Hey, it was better than Obie getting mauled by that golden doodle the entire time! Tucker was very sweet! =)


----------



## mm03gn

esSJay said:


> Don't forget Burgundy too!


LOL yes, my girl isn't too social with other doggies!


----------



## Mad's Mom

Mad will probably get into the foot-warming gig too!


----------



## PB&J

I'm looking forward to having foot warmers...after only 40 mins at the dog park my toes were frozen solid. I don't want to get new winter boots until next year so...bring on Mad, Burgy, Lily and Tucker!


----------



## Jamm

Hahah Joey is a little bit of both! He will prob find a couple of dogs/pups and just stick to them.. and then all the people! haha I think he will run towards Macy and Molson first because he saw them last! Haha and now he'll actually be able to play with Bailey! and ofcourse all the other doggies  Those are just the ones he has already met.


----------



## mm03gn

Lets not forget that Claireville has that awesome firepit we can make a fire in  That will also help us warm up if required... I'm sure someone will have a lighter... I can bring some newspapers to start it up...


----------



## Ninde'Gold

wenryder said:


> Hey, it was better than Obie getting mauled by that golden doodle the entire time! Tucker was very sweet! =)


LOL I know! Poor Obie! Golden Doodles.... guh... they're not pretty nor very smart apparently haha.

I kinda laughed in my head as the guy said proudly his dog was part Golden Retriever. It really (aside from the tail) looked more Poodle, very tall!! 

Tucker will play eventually, it just takes him a long time to warm up to other dogs. It's really only been him and his people for most of his life, so aside from Reece, who came into the picture later in life, he really isn't used to socializing. 

OH, and if someone could possibly bring some paper towel! Tucker apparently gets over stimulated with new scents and drools big long gross shoe strings everywhere hahaha. :yuck:


----------



## esSJay

mm03gn said:


> Lets not forget that Claireville has that awesome firepit we can make a fire in  That will also help us warm up if required... I'm sure someone will have a lighter... I can bring some newspapers to start it up...


I didn't see any wood there last time so we may have to bring some of our own if we will make use of the pit.

Don't forget your snotty kleenex.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Did the time change for Saturday because of the show, or stay the same?

We are sort of halfway (north/south) between the 401 and 407, for where this spot is and it being a Saturday, should I bother with the 401, or just 407-it?


----------



## esSJay

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Did the time change for Saturday because of the show, or stay the same?
> 
> We are sort of halfway (north/south) between the 401 and 407, for where this spot is and it being a Saturday, should I bother with the 401, or just 407-it?


Yes the time has changed to 1:00pm for Saturday.

401 is probably fine for lunchtime on a Saturday. Leave yourself an extra 10 mins just in case.


----------



## Jamm

I wanted to go to the show on saturday but i got scheduled to work till 930 on friday night soo.. that sucks! But we still get to meet everyone which will be awesome


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I'm excited! 

It will be nice to meet everyone and see all the Goldies, I need to remember to charge my camera.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum

I'm looking forward to seeing everyone on Saturday!! 
I am glad I checked on line, as I did not know the time had changed! Is it possible for the admin to change the time on the facebook group page, too?

I hope everyone is keeping well!!

Kim


----------



## Laurie

I tried to convince hubby that we should drive to Ontario for the meet up.....did not work unfortunately!!!

Hope everyone has a great time and look forward to seeing the many pics!!!!!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum

Laurie said:


> I tried to convince hubby that we should drive to Ontario for the meet up.....did not work unfortunately!!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great time and look forward to seeing the many pics!!!!!


I wish you were coming, too, Laurie!! You need to break in the new wheels  And Katie would lovvvvveeee to meet your boys!

Kim


----------



## Laurie

Katie and Paddy's Mum said:


> I wish you were coming, too, Laurie!! You need to break in the new wheels  And Katie would lovvvvveeee to meet your boys!
> 
> Kim


I'm sure if it was 1 province closer, we'd probably do it!!!!

OMG....if my guys saw all of those beautiful Goldens...I can't even imagine what they would do. They go all nutty on me when they meet up with one dog!!! Austin`s poor little head would explode (he`s Mr. Social).


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Does anyone happen to know if there's a Timmies in the area??


----------



## esSJay

I think there is a tim's at hwy 7 and hwy 50 in the plaza.. if not, it's 1 or 2 intersections west on hwy 7.


----------



## wenryder

Just checked the 5 day forecast and so far they're calling for 60% chance of rain.... dress warm guys! It's gonna be a fun (and MUDDY) day! Haha...

PS: I'm going to ask tonight about the Wash station/Spaw at Doggie Central and see if they are open that afternoon for baths post-meetup for anyone who may be interested.... I know I'd rather have Obie cleaned off BEFORE he gets home. Not sure if anyone else feels the same.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I'd definitely love to have Tucker clean before he comes home but unfortunately I only have $20 left until next Friday and I'm gonna need gas in my car LOL.

Tucker will have to get the house again when we get home haha. Maybe it'll help some if he wears his coat.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I am wearing insulated coveralls and insulated rubber boots if it's gross!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I hate that a lot of my winter stuff is back home at my moms LOL.

Every time I go outside I curse at myself for not having mittens or a toque!!

Summer can come now, I'm prepared for that kind of weather hahaha.

If there's anything else I should bring, let me know!

I'll bring some poopy-sacs haha.


----------



## Jamm

So. I dislike my parents very much. They are tripping out because of the snow Ottawa is supposed to be getting tonight/tommorow/friday/saturday and are not letting me do the drive. They also dont want Joey and I to do the drive by ourselves because its not safe... There is a barrier and a seat belt, how is that not safe? They also dont want to bring him whenever we go down as a family. So, my family sucks. Im so mad that I cant come, i even got my brother into comming so it would be us 3. Now none  Maybe i'll just go anyway, they cant do much if im already there! haha. 

If anything changes i'll be sure to let you guys know, but if not take lots of pics and Joey and I are there in spirit  

(p.s. another reason why Ottawa SUCKS)


----------



## wenryder

We are all going to be very fashionable, I'm sure! I'm looking forward to all the mud gear. =)


----------



## esSJay

Aw that's crappy to hear Jam!  Hopefully the weather isn't as bad as is forecasted and that they will change their minds tomorrow or Friday. Fingers are crossed, but if doesn't end up working out, don't worry we will just have to plan another meet for when you do make it down again!


----------



## wenryder

Hi Jamm,

I'm sorry to hear about your parents. It would have been great to meet you and Joey. Fingers crossed they change their minds!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

The weather is never what they say it will be. It's supposed to rain today and tomorrow now instead of snow and Saturday is only a 40% chance of showers now.

You have to come! just leave anyway. The worse they can do is be mad but if you're already on the road then whatever : I've done it before LOL.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Nooo Jamm! We need more April pups to represent!

Did the snow all turn to rain/wet grossness like it did here and was/is that enough for them to change their minds?


----------



## Mad's Mom

Oh Jamm, I hope you and Joey can make it. But if you can't we'll definately have another meet up in better weather.

Speaking of weather, I'll be there in my Canadian Tire cheap rubber boots, and who knows what other attire. Let's say pictures of the doggies only!!

Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

+1 on the pictures of dogs only! haha.

I don't have rubber boots but I have nice white winter boots to get all muddy :uhoh:

And my winter coat that's already dirty because Mr. Obie decided to finger paint on it :
(he's such a cutie though, he can jump on me all he wants!)

I have some firewood, should I bring it? It's not much only one log and some big sticks haha but it's dry and should light up.


----------



## dewy

*We will do a drop in....*

Noah is sceduled to be neutered on Monday so it would be great for him to have a great romp with his look alikes, but with that testosterone flowin he seems to be a real target with other dogs lately so we will say hi but may have to leave early. 

Scout will come too and look at all the Goldens mucking about and think of how superior he is to them all.

Dianne


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I am useless, is there a GPS'able address that will get me close, and I can hopefully figure out the parking/walking from there?


----------



## esSJay

If you type in the intersection of Hwy 50 & Steeles that should get you close enough. Then just head North on 50 a few hundred metres and you'll see it on the left.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Thank-you!!!


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger

Is there room for one more golden in the gang? Dodger says he would like to join in on the fun!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

There's always room for one more!  I don't think any of us would have the heart to deny anyone from coming.


----------



## tobysmommy

Toby and I can't make it, but we hope you all have a wonderful time. Take lots of pictures for us, please.


----------



## mm03gn

Ahhh...we can't make it anymore, and I am heartbroken about that.  My brother is having serious medical issues right now and we have some family stuff going on tomorrow now... I know you all will understand. Take LOTS of pictures everyone, we'll be with you in spirit!


----------



## wenryder

GoldenLover84 said:


> And my winter coat that's already dirty because Mr. Obie decided to finger paint on it :
> (he's such a cutie though, he can jump on me all he wants!)


Sorry! We're working on it... =)


----------



## Jamm

mm03gn said:


> Ahhh...we can't make it anymore, and I am heartbroken about that.  My brother is having serious medical issues right now and we have some family stuff going on tomorrow now... I know you all will understand. Take LOTS of pictures everyone, we'll be with you in spirit!


So sorry to hear about your brother Melissa, i hope all is well! We must all get together again when i come down again, another GTA meet!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

wenryder said:


> Sorry! We're working on it... =)


LOL, it's all good, I really don't care. He reminds me of a young Tucker 

Sorry to hear some of you can no longer make it, we'll have another meet soon I'm sure.

I'm bringing my camera.


----------



## PB&J

We just realised that today is Lily's Gotcha Day...what better way to celebrate it than a party with all of her friends! See everyone soon!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I keep telling Fin to rest up!!

He is playing with his tennis balls right now and we probably should take them away so he sleeps, looking forward to it, hoping very much that he behaves himself.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

At least it's pretty mild out today, but its supposed to rain 

Tucker will model his coat for ya's :


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum

mm03gn said:


> Ahhh...we can't make it anymore, and I am heartbroken about that.  My brother is having serious medical issues right now and we have some family stuff going on tomorrow now... I know you all will understand. Take LOTS of pictures everyone, we'll be with you in spirit!


 
Aww, Melissa - I am sorry you can't make it. I was looking forward to meeting you and your beautiful girls! 
I hope your brother is going to be OK. All the best - Kim


----------



## Jamm

Have fun today guys! Take lots and lots and lots of pics


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

We are so lost, still driving around trying to figure it out. Help!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

We found our way, thank goodness! That was so much fun!

I'm should be embarassed with where we ended up at one point though, haha!


----------



## esSJay

ILoveMyGolden said:


> We are so lost, still driving around trying to figure it out. Help!


Oh no!  I was wondering why you were late. I should have given you my cell # yesterday incase you had problems with the directions!  Glad that you guys made it in good time still !!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

esSJay said:


> Oh no!  I was wondering why you were late. I should have given you my cell # yesterday incase you had problems with the directions!  Glad that you guys made it in good time still !!


I said to Trev, I wish I had someone's cell phone! We figured worst case we'd find somewhere to walk him, but I am SUPER glad we found our way!

Uploading pics now, Fin just had a bath!


----------



## dewy

*I'm an idiot*

I found out recently about the event and was scanning the posts and read Steph's email about making it Sunday and somehow that got planted in my tiny brain. So we generally go up there on weekends anyway and 2 hours and 20 minutes later we get back to the parking lot and I see these sparkling clean Goldens, mine was two tone by that point, gold on top, black on the bottom. Mad looked like she had just stepped out of the groomers and Tucker was all dressed up. 
So hope everyone had a good time, next time, we will arrive clean and on time. 
Dianne


----------



## Ninde'Gold

LOL Tucker was pretty muddy by the time we got back to the car!! His blue coat was brown on the bottom.

We'll have another meet sure I'm soon! Though I may wait to come to one when its truly dry out, just cuz I'm tired of cleaning my white carpets haha.


----------



## esSJay

GoldenLover84 said:


> LOL Tucker was pretty muddy by the time we got back to the car!! His blue coat was brown on the bottom.
> 
> We'll have another meet sure I'm soon! Though I may wait to come to one when its truly dry out, just cuz I'm tired of cleaning my white carpets haha.


lol Michelle! OMG I can't even imagine how short of a lifespan white carpets would have in this house especially after a day like today! :doh: :doh::doh: I would be clawing my eyeballs out. A dry day would be nice for the next meet! 


And Dianne, that's too bad that we just missed you today! Hoping that Noah's surgery goes well and that we see you 3 again soon.


----------



## Jamm

Guys, summer time. Joey. Me. You guys. Its a date. <3


----------



## Ninde'Gold

esSJay said:


> lol Michelle! OMG I can't even imagine how short of a lifespan white carpets would have in this house especially after a day like today! :doh: :doh::doh: I would be clawing my eyeballs out. A dry day would be nice for the next meet!
> 
> 
> And Dianne, that's too bad that we just missed you today! Hoping that Noah's surgery goes well and that we see you 3 again soon.


Ya... I've pretty much given up on them. They get vacuumed but as far as the mud... well before we move we'll just steam clean them then and be done with it LOL.

There's a few little muddy prints by the front door but its really not SO bad. I'd still never choose to have white (or any, really) carpets with dogs LOL.


----------



## The Magic of Macy

Has anyone heard what happened with that one dog who's leg was bleeding?!?!?


----------



## 2Retrievers222

The Magic of Macy said:


> Has anyone heard what happened with that one dog who's leg was bleeding?!?!?


By the time we got to my truck, blood was gone. He sliced his little pad 6 inches up his leg. Cleaned it and ended up crazy gluing it that night. This long of a cut ___

Thanks for asking


----------



## Our first puppy

It sounds like you all had a great time at the meet up! We'd love to get involved if there will be another one happening in Toronto around the middle of summer. We're getting our pup in 3 weeks (Yay! Excited and terrified!), so she'll be finished her shots in July and ready to romp! And if there's anyone who lives downtown and their dog has all of their shots, we'd love to arrange a play date once our girl has her second set of shots at 12 weeks. I look forward to talking more with all of you - this forum has been great!


----------



## esSJay

Our first puppy said:


> It sounds like you all had a great time at the meet up! We'd love to get involved if there will be another one happening in Toronto around the middle of summer. We're getting our pup in 3 weeks (Yay! Excited and terrified!), so she'll be finished her shots in July and ready to romp! And if there's anyone who lives downtown and their dog has all of their shots, we'd love to arrange a play date once our girl has her second set of shots at 12 weeks. I look forward to talking more with all of you - this forum has been great!



Welcome to the forum! I think there are a few members who live in the city, we'll be sure to post when we start planning our next meet and if I remember I will try to send you a PM. Congrats on your pup! Which breeder is it coming from?


----------



## Our first puppy

We're getting her from Fort Knox near Hanover, ON. Kathleen is super nice and her dogs are gorgeous!


----------



## The Magic of Macy

Fort Knox is where my macy's dad came from i think! "Can CH Fortknox New Year remote Echo" is his full name.


----------



## MajesticSadiesMom

I'm in the Toronto area and would love to know when the next meet is. I'm actually in Brampton and Clairville is only about 5 mins down the road from me. Sounds like you guys had a great time. Hope there is another meet planned soon.


----------



## esSJay

MajesticSadiesMom said:


> I'm in the Toronto area and would love to know when the next meet is. I'm actually in Brampton and Clairville is only about 5 mins down the road from me. Sounds like you guys had a great time. Hope there is another meet planned soon.


Hi Sadie's mom! Molson and I are in Brampton as well. I'm sure plans for another meet will be coming up in a few weeks for late May or June sometime. We'll keep you posted through PMs.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I'm sure Tucker would love to go lean on more humans... LOL.

I don't think he played with any dogs.


----------



## PB&J

GoldenLover84 said:


> I'm sure Tucker would love to go lean on more humans... LOL.
> 
> I don't think he played with any dogs.


I loved Tucker's leaning!!  Such a love of a dog!


----------



## wenryder

Tucker was a lovebug!


----------



## Jamm

Joey is stil mad at me that we werent allowed to go to this last one, but we will DEFF be there for the next one


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum

I agree about Tucker wholeheartedly. I dubbed him the "sweetheart" of the day. 

He can lean on me anytime 

Kim


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

He can lean on me anytime too!

I think we should do this again soon. Once Fin is better, he needs to get to his retrieving insanity with his retrieving twin Oscar!!!


----------



## MajesticSadiesMom

esSJay said:


> Hi Sadie's mom! Molson and I are in Brampton as well. I'm sure plans for another meet will be coming up in a few weeks for late May or June sometime. We'll keep you posted through PMs.


Great, I'll keep an eye out for it. Today we went to the Easter Egg Hunt for Dogs put on by the National Service Dog Training Assoc. It was at Queen & McLauglin (the old OPP grounds). It was a hoot....the pup and the kids had a blast. Looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## wenryder

Perhaps next time it can be on a Sunday??? That way Obie and I will be able to come back into the city for it.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Tucker is a huge baby dog who wants everyone to love him.

I just wish he was more social with other dogs. He won't play with anyone but Reece LOL.


----------

